# pregnancy on the streets



## spectacular (May 1, 2015)

Found this interesting article on becoming pregnant on the streets and am posting for discussion. 

From what I've seen its no cakewalk but I've seen what look like happy parents who raise their kids outdoors. Haven't seen the tragedies really.

From the article:

_Young, homeless women often become pregnant, but little is known about how street youth experience their pregnancies. We documented 26 pregnancy outcomes among 13 homeless women (ages 18–26) and eight homeless men through interviews and participant-observation. Eight pregnancies were voluntarily terminated, three were miscarried, and fifteen were carried to term. _


----------



## Tude (May 1, 2015)

Interesting thought. I have not seen any of the travelers come through my area (and my area is a busy connection) with babies or any children actually. Dogs yes, lots of dirty "kids" yes but babies/toddlers no. I have known of a couple of couples who have lived out in the area here in the woodish areas - one in a tee pee - with a toddler. I'd almost have to say you would need to be in a community kind of site? Either that or settle down and be housed. But still - an interesting thought to put out there.


----------



## spectacular (May 1, 2015)

I saw a lady who seemed to be raising her kid in golden gate park.. She had a ton of blankets on the stroller and was hanging out there alone a lot. Saw another golden gate couple doing the same. Communal living is something I've heard as well.


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2015)

Looked up a few resources randomly I thought I would post. I don't know much about this... :S

http://www.hhs.gov/homeless/grants/

http://mchb.hrsa.gov/

http://mchb.hrsa.gov/epsdt/index.html

http://lifetogo.mobi/californiahomelessshelters.html

And also since I am stupid with wiki... this for historical context.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_childhood


Shelter safety and nutrition. 

Every woman expecting should have those somehow... if its just by being resourceful on the streets or through our darn gov.

... definitely a community will help. If your without resources and can find one you wish to be in... 

though in any case use all the resources you can.


----------



## TrespassersWilliam (May 1, 2015)

There is lots of help available (diapers, job placement, living assistance) offered by some church people. Check the phonebook for "pregnancy" or "crisis pregnancy".


----------



## hermitdan (May 1, 2015)

I traveled awhile with a young mom that had a boy that was 2-3 yo. I have an old van. Her and I slept in the bed, and the kid slept in a sleeping bag on the floor. He was a good kid and never cried. 
Funny thing, a couple times his mom had to pee at night. So she would grab one of his diapers and pee into that, rather than go outside or to a bathroom. Guess whatever does the job!


----------



## sean p (May 2, 2015)

It's really hard an depressing my three mother of my son was we travel tell it got to the point where she has to stay at a mission.....


----------

